# Sim City: Das Offline-Gameplay-Tutorial



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sim City: Das Offline-Gameplay-Tutorial gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sim City: Das Offline-Gameplay-Tutorial


----------



## Ersy90 (19. März 2014)

SimCity Update: Straight Answers from Lucy - EA News

Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"

" In vielerlei Hinsicht habe man ein MMO geschaffen, dabei sei das Spiel für Maxis auch lediglich erst ein Anfang und werde niemals final sein. Man hätte zwar einen Offline-Modus für eine Teilmenge des Spiels schaffen können, dies hätte allerdings nicht der Vorstellung des Entwicklerstudios entsprochen."


XD.....


jetzt interessiert mich das Spiel auch nichtmehr..


----------



## -Ultima- (19. März 2014)

Das Tut bestätigt doch nur wieder was sie von ihren Schafen denken.



> Dafür muss man nur im Hauptmenü den Einzelspieler auswählen


Sry.. aber


----------



## Edding (19. März 2014)

Ohman und ich dachte schon ich muss das selbst herraus finden .. puhh nochmal glück gehabt danke für das Tutorial


----------

